# NOT ONLY NO ! BUT H#LL NO !!



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

*Mayor Bill DeBlasio is a 6' 5" Tyrant who needs to be removed yesterday.....!!*
*
This what the DEMOCRATS want ......Compliance...!
*
*My response is " F#@K YOU and HELL NO ! "*








*Sit in circles.....you've got to be kidding me....
Get drug out of the water if your swimming.....
Get roughed up and arrested while walking 
your kids for not wearing a mask.....*

*Pound Sand DeBlasio.....Pound Sand....*

*Gov Gavin Gruesome is bad enough....!*


----------

